# Ultraleicht Angelausrüstung zum Wandern



## Leonb (25. Mai 2021)

Hallo, das ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum und ich hoffe er ist an der richtigen Stelle. Ich mache grade erst meinen Fischereischein und habe leider auch (noch) keine Kontakte zu Anglern in der Umgebung. 
Der Gedanke hinter meinem Angelschein ist es, während längeren Wanderungen auch mal zu Angeln und frischen Fisch zu essen. Ansonsten würde ich gerne sehr mobil sein und im heimischen Fließgewässer, Lahn, auf Forellen und Barschen Angeln. 
Bei meinen Recherchen bin ich beim Ul-Spoonfischen hängen geblieben und stelle mir die erste Frage, ob das für mich passen würde.

Wenn ja geht es speziell um die Rute. Beim Wandern ist das Packmaß von größter Bedeutung. Die Rute sollte sich also möglichst klein zusammenpacken lassen. Fast alle Ruten die ich gefunden habe sind aber Steckruten aus 2 teilen die etwa eine Transportlänge von 95 cm haben. Das ist mir aber doch deutlich zu lang.
*Habt ihr Ideen für eine geeignete Rute? *Den Rest würde ich dann versuchen anzupassen. 
Budget für die Rute unter 100€ und maximal 210 lang.

Ich bin bei meiner Suche z.B. bei der Balzer im12 Mini Spin hängen geblieben. Die ist aber eine Telerute und im Internet kann ich auch nichts dazu finden ob sowas geeignet wäre.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe, Leon


----------



## seatrout61 (25. Mai 2021)

Hallo Leon,

herzlich willkommen hier und viel Erfolg für deine Fischereischeinprüfung.

Als Steckrute gibt es kurzgeteilte sogenannte Reise-/Traveller-Ruten, die sind 3- oder sogar 4-teilig...damit bist du dann aber von der Aktion her gar nicht mehr sooo weit weg von einer Telerute mit wenig Wurfgewicht.

Vielleicht bekommst du hier noch Tipps von den Lahn-Fischern, die kennen "ihr" Gewässer und können zielgerichteter Geräte empfehlen.


----------



## Verstrahlt (25. Mai 2021)

Hallo 
ich hatte eine Shimano STC Mini Tele die war ganz in Ordnung bis ein Kollege beim Camping draufgetreten ist :-/
Packmaß war unter 40cm. Ist aber keine UL Rute. Hatte die damals aus dem gleichen Grund... um ne Rute im Rucksack mitnehmen zu können.
Mit Steckruten bist du beim Spinnfischen aber besser aufgestellt, zb.  WFT Penzil Nano UL Travel die hat nen packmaß von ~60cm bei 2m länge.
Kenne den NRW teil der Lahn recht gut aber ohne zu Wissen an welchem abschnitt der Lahn du Angeln willst sind empfehlungen etwas schwierig.


​


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Mai 2021)

Leonb schrieb:


> bei der Balzer im12 Mini Spin hängen geblieben





Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Shimano STC Mini Tele



Die kann man beide kaufen - dazu ne 3000er Leichtgewichtsrolle und man hat etwas sehr Leichte, Kompaktes und Brauchbares.. .


----------



## Michael.S (25. Mai 2021)

SHIMANO STC Mini Tele Spinning​Bei 2,10 Meter grade mal 35 cm Packmaß , Top Rute


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (25. Mai 2021)

Ich hätte früher, also vor 20 Jahren oder so gesagt, oh Gott, wer mit einer Telerute Spinnfischen will hat eh keinen Plan von dem was er da macht
Im letzten Jahr hatte ich mal die ein oder andere (kurze) Telerute in der Hand, das ist ja kein Vergleich mehr zu früheren Teleruten
Die neuen Teleruten sind ja sowas von dünn und leicht geworden, das hat mich positiv extrem überrascht
Ich habe keine gefischt, aber alleine von der Haptik hätte ich mir gut vorstellen können damit auf Barsche zu fischen, da muss es keine 3 geteilte Travelerrute sein um eine halbwegs anständige Rute zu fischen
Als Angelanfänger hat man eh nioch nicht so das Händchen dafür um großartig Unterschiede festzustellen, das kommt alles mit der Zeit


----------



## Mooskugel (25. Mai 2021)

Die Shimano Mini Tele hatte ich auch schon mal in der Hand. Also, vom Packmaß ist die wie für dich gemacht. Ist eine vernünftige Umverpackung dabei, in der die Ringe geschützt sind und in die auch eine Rolle mit hineinpasst.


----------



## Michael.S (25. Mai 2021)

sollte dann aber keine all zu große Rolle sein , bei mir ist momentan eine Shimano Stradic 1000 drauf , eine Spro Sportsarc 810 passt aber auch wenn es eine günstigere Rolle sein soll


----------



## Bilch (26. Mai 2021)

Auf Forellen fische ich überwiegend mit Teleruten (in der letzten Zeit vor allem mit Old-School-Glasfaserruten) und im Bachforellenpirsch-Thread kannst Du Dich überzeugen, dass man auch mit Teleruten sehr schöne Fische fangen kann 

Wenn Du es nach wilden Fischen abgesehen hast, würde ich eine UL Rute und die s.g. Spoons lieber lassen. Eine ca. 20 g Rute ist viel besser, kannst damit einen breiteren Köderspektrum abdecken, außerdem wirst Du einen größeren Fisch viel schneller und sicherer landen können, ohne ihn unnötig zu lange drillen zu müssen - wer sagt denn, dass nur kleine Forellen und Barsche deine Köder nehmen werden  Mit so einer Rute kannst Du dann kleinere Wobbler, Blinker und Spinner fischen, wie auch Gummifische an Köpfen bis 10 g usw. usw.

Wenn ich richtig gesehen habe, hat die Balzer IM 12 ein WG von 48 g, was aber doch etwas zu hoch ist. Die Daiwa Legalis Telespin soll auch eine gute Rute sein, ich würde aber noch die DAM Shadow Tele Mini Spin ins Rennen werfen.


----------



## Michael.S (26. Mai 2021)

Die DAM Shadow Tele Mini Spin war der Vorgänger meiner Shimano Tele Spin , ich fand sie nicht so dolle , als erstes löste sich der Spitzenring , gut habe ich wieder angeklebt aber auch die Aktion der Rute war mehr schlecht als Recht , kein Vergleich zur Shimano


----------



## Lord Sinclair (26. Mai 2021)

Die Balzer Teleruten (MiniSpin) habe ich auch, zwei Stück, aber so ganz zufrieden bin ich mit denen nicht, zwar sehr klein im Transportmaß, aber schon bei leicht größeren Fischen knacken beide heftig und ich habe da immer ein wenig die Sorge, dass die Ruten brechen. Daher bin ich dann umgestiegen auf 4-teilige Ruten, die ich sehr gerne fische. Die kann man super beim Fahrrad fahren mitnehmen, aber auch beim Wandern, die sind bei mir in jedem Urlaub dabei. Aktuell sind es die Zeck Fishing Troy-Ruten. Die 2 Meter, 25g WG dürfte wahrscheinlich ideal dafür sein. Ich habe auch noch die 50g und die 100g, alle kosten ca. 100 Euro bis 120 Euro. Mit der 25g Rute habe ich Hechte bis 70 cm ohne jede Probleme fangen können. Es gibt auch noch eine Ultralight-Rute von der Serie, aber das ist nichts für mich...


----------



## Leonb (27. Mai 2021)

ich möchte mich hier erstmal für alle Antworten bedanken. Ich bin heute auch über die Zeck troy 200 gestoßen und fand das Packmaß mit 54cm auch noch sehr akzeptabel, wie auch den Preis. Werde mich dann zwischen der Shimano und Zeck entscheiden denke ich. 
Eine blöde letzte Frage noch. Wie sehr schränke ich mich auf das Spinnfischen ein? Oder anders formuliert: kann ich z.B. mit der Zeck auch mal mit Pose fischen?


----------



## Leonb (27. Mai 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich hatte eine Shimano STC Mini Tele die war ganz in Ordnung bis ein Kollege beim Camping draufgetreten ist :-/
> Packmaß war unter 40cm. Ist aber keine UL Rute. Hatte die damals aus dem gleichen Grund... um ne Rute im Rucksack mitnehmen zu können.
> Mit Steckruten bist du beim Spinnfischen aber besser aufgestellt, zb.  WFT Penzil Nano UL Travel die hat nen packmaß von ~60cm bei 2m länge.
> ...


Danke erstmal, ich wäre so im Bereich um Marburg unterwegs aber auch bei Wanderungen in Skandinavien.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Mai 2021)

Leonb schrieb:


> kann ich z.B. mit der Zeck auch mal mit Pose fischen?



Im Prinzip ja aber du wirst schnell merken dass eine längere Rute dafür besse geeignet ist.


----------



## Leonb (27. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ja aber du wirst schnell merken dass eine längere Rute dafür besse geeignet ist


Alles klar, soll ja auch nicht zu oft geschehen. Ich werde einfach mit der Zeck Rute starten und werde dann ja über meine Erfahrungen sehen, was ich wirklich brauche. Mit Pose kann ich ja auch mal ausprobieren. Wenn das nur mit langen und entdprechend Ruten mit relativ hohen Transportmaß geht fällt das für mich eh schon aus, denke ich.
Cool übrigens, dass dieses Forum so aktiv ist.


----------



## Verstrahlt (27. Mai 2021)

Was ich so über die Zeck Rute lese ist nur gutes. Schönes Teil 
Posenangeln am Fluss wird damit extrem schwer wirste aber selbst merken  
Wenn nen ruhigen Abschnitt findest "funktioniert" das aber auch. 
Ganz leichte Grundmontage sollte auch klappen.
Und wenn du eh der Wander Typ bist wird dir aktives Spinnangeln eher liegen wie Stundenlang auf ne Pose zu starren 
Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren!


----------



## Minimax (27. Mai 2021)

Leonb schrieb:


> Oder anders formuliert: kann ich z.B. mit der Zeck auch mal mit Pose fischen?





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ja aber du wirst schnell merken dass eine längere Rute dafür besse geeignet ist.



Andererseits ist so eine handliche, feinnervige Rute mit sensibler Spitze für das leichte, mobile Ledgern natürlich ideal..
hg
Minimax




Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Ganz leichte Grundmontage sollte auch klappen.


Eben, eben, janz jenau


----------



## Leonb (27. Mai 2021)

Das klingt doch alles schon sehr positiv. Meine ganzen anderen Anfänger fragen werde ich erstmal beim Praxistag loswerden und danach hier im Forum richtig einsteigen. Wenn’s noch irgendwelche spezielle Tipps gibt bin ich offen für alles.
Vielleicht noch ne Idee zur Rolle?


----------



## Verstrahlt (27. Mai 2021)

Ich würde ne 2000er Rolle an die Rute hängen.
Model je nachdem was du ausgeben willst....


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Mai 2021)

Leonb schrieb:


> Das klingt doch alles schon sehr positiv. Meine ganzen anderen Anfänger fragen werde ich erstmal beim Praxistag loswerden und danach hier im Forum richtig einsteigen. Wenn’s noch irgendwelche spezielle Tipps gibt bin ich offen für alles.
> Vielleicht noch ne Idee zur Rolle?


Hallo 
Da gibt's ja massig Auswahl. 
Shimano Nasci kann ich dir empfehlen. 
In der Preisklasse echt ne Wucht.
Wenns günstiger sein soll Daiwa Ninja. 
Hab bei ähnlichen Situationen auch nicht mehr wie ne 2500er drauf. 
Wobei da oft nur die Spulenfassungen unterschiedlich sind bei gleichen Body.
Daiwa Rollen sind meist sogar ne Nummer größer als andere. 
Da wird noch einiges auf dich zukommen. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## Michael.S (27. Mai 2021)

Wie ich oben schon mal erwähnte die Spro Sports Arc 810  kommt optisch einer 2000er gleich , Preis um die 55 Euro


----------



## Leonb (27. Mai 2021)

Uff, ja da hab ich ja noch einiges zu lernen. Danke schonmal für die vielen Ratschläge. Ich bestell jetzt erstmal die Rute, da die scheinbar im Moment auf vielen Seiten ausverkauft ist und suche mir dann ne Rolle


----------



## Leonb (27. Mai 2021)

Achso, nur eine letzte Frage noch. Bin hier im Forum auf die daiwa legalis lt gestoßen. Soll wohl ein super preisleistungsverhältnis haben. Bei der 2500 Rolle liegt das Gewicht bei 205g bei ca 80€. Meint ihr sowas passt? Dann behalte ich das mal neben den anderen Vorschlägen im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Mai 2021)

Leonb schrieb:


> Achso, nur eine letzte Frage noch. Bin hier im Forum auf die daiwa legalis lt gestoßen. Soll wohl ein super preisleistungsverhältnis haben. Bei der 2500 Rolle liegt das Gewicht bei 205g bei ca 80€. Meint ihr sowas passt? Dann behalte ich das mal neben den anderen Vorschlägen im Hinterkopf.


Die hab ich auch.
Durchaus ne gute Rolle. 
Klar passt die auch.
Hab die auf ner Floatrute. 
Die hat schon einige Karpfen hinter sich. 
Das Wickelbild ist auch gut.
Die kannst auch mit Distanz Scheiben anpassen fals sie nicht ordentlich wickelt.


----------



## Leonb (27. Mai 2021)

Super, dann hab ich ja jetzt ne kleine Auswahl


----------



## Bilch (27. Mai 2021)

Leonb schrieb:


> Achso, nur eine letzte Frage noch. Bin hier im Forum auf die daiwa legalis lt gestoßen. Soll wohl ein super preisleistungsverhältnis haben. Bei der 2500 Rolle liegt das Gewicht bei 205g bei ca 80€. Meint ihr sowas passt? Dann behalte ich das mal neben den anderen Vorschlägen im Hinterkopf.


Absolut  ist eine super Rolle, ein Freund von mir hat eine und auch viele Big Guns und Tackle-Freaks hier im Board


----------



## Minimax (27. Mai 2021)

Leonb schrieb:


> Achso, nur eine letzte Frage noch. Bin hier im Forum auf die daiwa legalis lt gestoßen. Soll wohl ein super preisleistungsverhältnis haben. Bei der 2500 Rolle liegt das Gewicht bei 205g bei ca 80€. Meint ihr sowas passt?



Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an, die Legalis ist ne Prima Rolle, ich bin zufriedener Nutzer.
80€ ist allerdings ein stolzer Kurs dafür. 

Im Grunde sind die unterschieden zu anderen LT-Modellen nur minimal. Ich glaube nicht das man bei Ninja, Legalis etc. viel falsch machen kann.

Hinsichtlich der Größe fände ich für eine Spinnrute 2m bis 30g eher eine 2000er der LT Typengruppe locker ausreichend, ist am Ende aber auch egal

Als Wanderangler solltest Du auch darauf achten, das das Rollenmodell Deiner Wahl eine klappbare und keine Schraubkurbel (z.B. Exceler) hat, das Transportmaß ist in diesem Falle ja wichtig.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Verstrahlt (27. Mai 2021)

Also die Legalis hatte ich mir auch geholt aber nach 2 Wochen  zurückgeschickt weil die Kurbel gewackelt hat -.-
Scheint nen einzelfall gewesen zu sein mit der Rolle, lese sonst nur Positives.Achja und die gibts für 60eu bei Askari.
Hab mir dann ne Exceler mit Schraubkurbel geholt und bin mehr als zufrieden  Kurbel kann man ja wieder abschrauben.


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Mai 2021)

Das wird deine erste Rute?
Dann möchte ich dir gerne etwas sehr viel universelleres und damit auch besser geeignetes ans Herz legen.
2m ist arg kurz und zum Posenangeln auch ziehmlich unbrauchbar.
Wenn ich nur eine einzige Rute besitzen dürfte, wäre es diese hier in 3m:








						Daiwa Lexa Travel Spin versch. Modelle Spinnrute Reiserute  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Daiwa Lexa Travel Spin versch. Modelle Spinnrute Reiserute in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Der Preis ist unschlagbar und die Rute lässt sich unheimlich vielseitig verwenden.
Daran eine 3000er Nasci und Du bist richtig gut aufgestellt...


----------



## Bilch (27. Mai 2021)

... oder eine 3000er Legalis   

Leonb, die von rhinefisher empfohlene Rute ist definitiv vielseitiger, fast schon eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau, hat aber ein etwas höheres WG (10-50g) und ist daher zum Spinnangeln mit leichten Ködern etwas suboptimal. Geht aber noch immer und Du kannst damit auch schwerere Zander- und Hechtköder fischen. Eine 3 m Rute ist auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig und bei viel Uferbewuchs kann das Angeln mit einer so langen Rute ziemlich stressig und nervig sein.


----------



## Minimax (27. Mai 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> ... oder eine 3000er Legalis
> 
> Leonb, die von rhinefisher empfohlene Rute ist definitiv vielseitiger, fast schon eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau, hat aber ein etwas höheres WG (10-50g) und ist daher zum Spinnangeln mit leichten Ködern etwas suboptimal. Geht aber noch immer und Du kannst damit auch schwerere Zander- und Hechtköder fischen. Eine 3 m Rute ist auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig und bei viel Uferbewuchs kann das Angeln mit einer so langen Rute ziemlich stressig und nervig sein.


Im Sinne der Allroundigkeit hat rhinefisher natürlich absolut recht. Aber wir sollten uns nicht zu weit weg bewegen von den Vorgaben und dem AUfgabenprofil das Leonb gestellt hat, sonst wuchern die Empfehlungen bald ins Unermessliche, und am Ende zwingen wir ihm auf Gruppendruck eine Heavy Feeder (kannseallesmitmachen) auf, Mal sehe was er so zu den Vorschlägen und der Richtung so sagt. Ist ja nur ne Beratung.


----------



## Leonb (28. Mai 2021)

Also wie gesagt, ich bin für alles offen. Am Hechtangeln hab ich tatsächlich gar nicht so ein großes Interesse. Eher Forellen und Barsche. Habe auf YT gestern ein Video gesehen, bei dem die Zeck auch nem Barracuda standgehalten hat. Wie lange ist natürlich ne andere Frage, aber das ist ja gar nicht das Ziel. 
Auch hat es mir das Spinnfischen bislang am meisten angetan und Posenangeln soll ja, wenn überhaupt, nur mal testweise stattfinden. Die Kollegen meinten, dass sonst auch grundsätzlich mal ein Grundangeln möglich sei mit der Zeck, wenns auch nicht unbedingt optimal ist.
Die Daiwa Ruten schaue ich mir aber trozdem mal an, da gibts ja auch kürzere mit etwas weniger Wurfgewicht.
Woran liegt es eigentlich bei der Zeck, dass Posenangeln damit nicht wirklich machbar ist? Liegt’s am Wurfgeicht oder an der Länge oder der Aktion oder nur am Fließgewässer?


----------



## Leonb (28. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Als Wanderangler solltest Du auch darauf achten, das das Rollenmodell Deiner Wahl eine klappbare und keine Schraubkurbel (z.B. Exceler) hat, das Transportmaß ist in diesem Falle ja wichtig.



Super Hinweis, danke


----------



## Michael.S (28. Mai 2021)

Bei einer Spinnrute sind die Spitzenringe kleiner als die einer Posenrute , schließlich mus da ja auch der Stopperknoten durch wenn du in größeren Tiefen angeln willst und wenn du mit feststehender Pose angeln willst ist bei einer 2 Meter Rute bei gut 1,50 Meter Schluß , eine gute Posenrute fängt bei 3,60 Meter an , damit hast du ganz andere Möglichkeiten , wenn dir die 1,50 reichen kannst du auch mit deiner 2 Meter Rute fischen


----------



## Bilch (28. Mai 2021)

So klein sind die Ringe bei einer Spinnrute auch nicht unbedingt (je geringer das WG, desto kleiner die Ringe), muss ja schließlich der Verbindungsknoten zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach durch - wenn der Durchkommt, warum sollte er Stopperknoten nicht? Und noch etwas, bei einer feststehender Pose ist mit einer 2 m Rute bei 1,5 m tatsächlich Schluß, aber erstens ist das oft ganz genun und zweitens gibt es auch noch Laufposen

P.S. ich habe nur Spinnruten, habe aber im Urlaub auch mit Pose und auf Grund gefischt


----------



## Forelle74 (28. Mai 2021)

Leonb schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt, ich bin für alles offen. Am Hechtangeln hab ich tatsächlich gar nicht so ein großes Interesse. Eher Forellen und Barsche. Habe auf YT gestern ein Video gesehen, bei dem die Zeck auch nem Barracuda standgehalten hat. Wie lange ist natürlich ne andere Frage, aber das ist ja gar nicht das Ziel.
> Auch hat es mir das Spinnfischen bislang am meisten angetan und Posenangeln soll ja, wenn überhaupt, nur mal testweise stattfinden. Die Kollegen meinten, dass sonst auch grundsätzlich mal ein Grundangeln möglich sei mit der Zeck, wenns auch nicht unbedingt optimal ist.
> Die Daiwa Ruten schaue ich mir aber trozdem mal an, da gibts ja auch kürzere mit etwas weniger Wurfgewicht.
> Woran liegt es eigentlich bei der Zeck, dass Posenangeln damit nicht wirklich machbar ist? Liegt’s am Wurfgeicht oder an der Länge oder der Aktion oder nur am Fließgewässer?


Ich würds ganz einfach entscheiden. 
Wenn Spinnfischen die Haupt Angelart ist und nur ab und zu ne Pose drankommt, dann ne ordentliche Spinnrute.

Andersrum ne ordentliche Posenrute. 

Man sieht ja durch die Occ was man alles so zweckentfremden kann. 
Für ab und zu geht so einiges.


----------



## rhinefisher (28. Mai 2021)

Zum Grundangeln ist fast jede Rute brauchbar.
Aber auch zum Spinnen finde ich 2m sehr kurz - ich fische am liebsten 240 für schwere Köder und 270 für Leichte.
Die 3m Daiwa ist keine Rute die ich gezielt zum Hechteln nehmen würde, aber an der spürt man auch 20er Rotaugen und die ist mit nem 100er Hecht nicht überfordert. Gewicht und Packmaß passen gut für den Rucksack und man kann damit ganz wunderbar am Meer fischen.
Ich frage mich wie der Herr Zeck das bloß macht, daß so viele Leute auf seine Werbung reinfallen - das ist doch bloß ein junger Mann der nen Hinterhofladen betreibt und sein Zeug irgendwo in China fertigen lässt. Na ja - You Tube machts möglich...


----------



## Lord Sinclair (28. Mai 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Zum Grundangeln ist fast jede Rute brauchbar.
> Aber auch zum Spinnen finde ich 2m sehr kurz - ich fische am liebsten 240 für schwere Köder und 270 für Leichte.
> Die 3m Daiwa ist keine Rute die ich gezielt zum Hechteln nehmen würde, aber an der spürt man auch 20er Rotaugen und die ist mit nem 100er Hecht nicht überfordert. Gewicht und Packmaß passen gut für den Rucksack und man kann damit ganz wunderbar am Meer fischen.
> Ich frage mich wie der Herr Zeck das bloß macht, daß so viele Leute auf seine Werbung reinfallen - das ist doch bloß ein junger Mann der nen Hinterhofladen betreibt und sein Zeug irgendwo in China fertigen lässt. Na ja - You Tube machts möglich...


Also ohne Frage ist der Zeck in Sachen Werbung gut, manchmal fast schon nervig...aber wieso "reinfallen"? Ich habe eine Menge an Ruten in meinem Leben gekauft, von unterschiedlichsten Herstellern. Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass die Zeck-Ruten in irgendeiner Form schlechter sind. Eher im Gegenteil, ehrlich gesagt. Und beim Thema Reiseruten sind diese Troy-Dinger aus meiner Sicht unter Preis-Leistung-Gesichtspunkten mit Abstand das Beste (für das jeweilige Einsatzgebiet). Vor allem gibt es zig Videos auf youtube, wo man die richtig im Einsatz sieht, was ich gerade bei mehrteiligen Ruten gut finde, das erleichtert mir die Kaufentscheidung...


----------



## Leonb (28. Mai 2021)

Ui, da hab ich ja eine kleine Diskussion losgestoßen.
was ich so im Internet größtenteils gefunden habe, dann scheint die Zeck ein gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis zu haben. Ich setze natürlich voraus, dass sie hält. Mit ist im Grunde auch egal was da für ein Name draufsteht. In meiner kurzen Zeit, in der ich mich mit dem Thema beschäftige, ist mir aber auch die relativ aggressive Werbung aufgefallen. So lange die Qualität stimmt ist’s mir erstmal egal.
ich werde mir dann wohl erstmal so eine Spinnrute zulegen und dann einfach schauen, worauf ich so Lust habe. Und wenn ich merke, dass ich sehr oft die Pose benutzen möchte, dann muss wohl ne zweite Rute her. Solange ich dann schon eine gute Rolle etc. habe ist das ja auch nicht so schlimm.

Alternativ hab ich noch epoxydharz und Kohlefasermatten zuhause. Da kann ich mir auch ne eigene Rute machen


----------



## Forelle74 (28. Mai 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Zum Grundangeln ist fast jede Rute brauchbar.
> Aber auch zum Spinnen finde ich 2m sehr kurz - ich fische am liebsten 240 für schwere Köder und 270 für Leichte.


Da hat jeder so seine Vorlieben. 
Das kommt halt stark auf das Gewässer drauf an.
Bei kleinen Bächen mit viel Bewuchs ist eine kurze handlicher.
Mein Spinnruten Arsenal geht von 1,50m bis 2,70.
Wobei die Kurzen definitiv die Leichtgewichte sind.
Die Hechterute hat 2,70.
Nur die Jerkrute ist kürzer.


----------



## Verstrahlt (28. Mai 2021)

Da du ja geschrieben hast es geht um die Lahn bei Marburg wird die Zeck für dich ne gute Wahl sein. Ne lange Rute ist da für Anfänger eher hinderlich sonst verbringst die ersten Tage schnaubend und Bäume kletternd um deine Montage zu retten. Ich Angel an der Lahn am liebsten mit einer 1.8m langen Rute aber hier ist die Lahn noch ein Bach  von 30cm breite paar km unter der quelle bis Grenze NRW wo sie 4-5m  breit ist.


Btw.... Gibt es irgendwo eine Regelung ab wann ein Bach ein Fluss ist ?


----------



## Minimax (28. Mai 2021)

Und wieder einmal hat die AB-Schwarmintelligenz den Keim für einen neuen Rutenwald gesäht.....


Leonb schrieb:


> *dann muss wohl ne zweite Rute her*










Muhahahaha! Muhahahhahahhaaa!


----------



## Forelle74 (28. Mai 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Btw.... Gibt es irgendwo eine Regelung ab wann ein Bach ein Fluss ist ?


Da scheiden sich die Geister.
Ne richtige Regel gibt's da nicht.


			Fließgewässer
		


Hier wurde es auch schon im Board diskutiert:
Beitrag im Thema 'Bachgeflüster' https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/bachgefluester.336805/post-4801679


----------



## Leonb (7. Juni 2021)

Halo, liebe Freunde.
Jetzt ist mein Praxistag vorbei und ich wollte mal meine Erfahrung kurz teilen. Soweit kann ich schonmal vorausgreifen, gelernt hab ich nichts. 

Der Tag begann schon damit, dass ich als erster Teilnehmer vor Ort war und bei Nachfrage ob ich hier richtig bin noch nicht einmal mit einem einfachen Hallo begrüßt wurde sondern mit einem gebrüllten “Raus“ aus dem Raum geworfen wurde. Dann war der Herr so in der Zeit zurück, dass es ein Problem war, einen von einer offiziellen Teststelle erstellten digitalen negativen Nachweis anzunehmen und ich gefragt wurde ob ich denn zu blöd sei, so etwas auszudrucken, wobei in der Einladung nicht gefordert wurde, dies so zu tun. Es läge wohl daran, dass ich zur faulen Jugend gehöre die eh nichts hinter den Ohren hätte. Ich solle mich schämen. 50% der anderen Teilnehmer hatten ihn auch nur digital dabei. Auch wurde in der Einladung nicht genau erläutert, wo geparkt werden sollte. Durch Zufall habe ich den richtigen Parkplatz genommen, der etwa 200 meter entfernt war, was im Grunde nicht weiter schlimm ist, gewundert habe ich mich aber schon etwas. Naja, das ging den anderen auch so. Deswegen sind sie auf den Hof gefahren und haben gefragt, wo man denn parken solle, da es ja wenig einsichtig war. Sehr unfreundlich hat der Leiter sie dann darauf hingewiesen, wo es sei. Als sie dann angekommen sind hat er sie gefragt, ob sie denn Deutsch gelernt hätten und wo wir hier wohl seien. Man Könne ja wohl selbst vom dümmsten erwarten, dass man rafft wo man zu parken hätte. Auch hier sei wohl in der Jugend einiges schief gelaufen. So gestalteten sich die ersten 10 Minuten. Dann sollten wir nach einigen Selbstbeweihräucherungen seinerseits ein paar Knoten üben. Clinch und Grinner sowie Schlaufe. Die sind ja alle nicht schwer und ich hab sie auch gut hinbekommen. Falls man aber mal eine Nachfrage hatte, war die Antwort nur sehr unproduktiv und er meinte, dass man eh alles falsch mache. Alle teilnehmenden hatten bereits zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon eine gewaltige Krawatte, nachdem man von einer fremden Person mehrmals beleidigt wurde. Es ging aber noch weiter, denn wegen Corona war es das nach ca 20 Minuten auch schon mit dem Praxisteil. Kann er ja im Grunde nichts für, ist aber dennoch blöd, denn Knoten kann ich auch genauso aus einem Buch oder einer App lernen. Wir schauten uns kurz angeln an und er meinte, dass einzig wahre für uns Anfänger sei eine Matchrute. Das ist bestimmt ein gute Tipp. Dann wollte ich aber mal eine frage stellen und wagte es zu fragen, ob es geschickt sei, eine Steckrute mit 4 Teilen zu nutzen wie die Zeck, die ich mir ja ein bisschen ins Auge gefasst habe. Dabei ging es mir ja darum, dass die Teile nur 54cm lang sind. Er meinte so etwas gibt es nicht und da brauchen wir jetzt nicht drüber diskutieren. Die teile jeder Steckrute sind immer minimal 84cm lang und Fertig. Dann hab ich noch nen blöden Spruch bekommen und ich dachte mir: Nur noch 2 Stunden, dann ist der Müll hier vorbei, wer weiß wie viel Zeugs der uns hier noch erzählt, Hauptsächlich wie erfolgreich er früher beim Wettkampfangeln war. Das Hantieren mit echten fischen ist natürlich auch ausgefallen wegen Hygienebestimmungen und er wollte eh nicht, dass wir walle sinnfrei einen Fisch töten. Stattdessen stellt er sich vorne hin, hält nen Gummifisch in die Luft und erklärt in ca. 30 Sekunden hier einstechen dann isser tot. Ich saß etwa 4 meter weg und habe logischerweise gar nichts gesehen. Das war das einzige was ich wirklich praktisch beim Praxistag lernen wollte und wenn ich’s nur selbst an einem Gummifisch mache. Gesehen und gelernt habe ich mehr als ich mir irgendein 240pixel Video bei YouTube angesehen habe. Um Fair zu sein: er hat uns in gleicher Geschwindigkeit auch gezeigt, wo man mit dem Fischtöter genau hinschlägt. Der tag war wegen Corona eh schon von 8 auf 4 Stunden gekürzt worden und er hat das ganze dann noch in 3 Stunden durchgezogen und zu so gut wie allen Fragen gesagt, sie seien uninteressant. Er meinte übrigens Stolz er sei Pädagoge...

Für mich folgt also: Ich werde einfach alle dummen fragen hier im Forum stellen müssen und die ganz dummen einem Angler, den ich um 10 Ecken kenne. Und wenn es denn mit Corona in näherer Zeit noch besser wird, dann werden sich vielleicht auch noch Kontakte vor Ort ergeben. Ich traue euch, obwohl ich euch nie gesehen habe, um ein vielfaches mehr Kompetenz in diversen Bereichen zu als diesem Typen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In diesem Sinne nochmals vielen Dank für die Fragen, die ihr mir alle schon beantwortet habt


----------



## Verstrahlt (7. Juni 2021)

Hört sich ja echt schrecklich an. So leute nennt man glaube Arschloch ^^
Frag einfach hier im Forum  egal wie "dumm" die frage zu sein scheint, irgendwer wird dir hier sicher helfen können  !


----------



## Leonb (7. Juni 2021)

So werde ich es ab nun auch halten


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Juni 2021)

Leonb schrieb:


> Halo, liebe Freunde.
> Jetzt ist mein Praxistag vorbei und ich wollte mal meine Erfahrung kurz teilen. Soweit kann ich schonmal vorausgreifen, gelernt hab ich nichts.
> 
> Der Tag begann schon damit, dass ich als erster Teilnehmer vor Ort war und bei Nachfrage ob ich hier richtig bin noch nicht einmal mit einem einfachen Hallo begrüßt wurde sondern mit einem gebrüllten “Raus“ aus dem Raum geworfen wurde. Dann war der Herr so in der Zeit zurück, dass es ein Problem war, einen von einer offiziellen Teststelle erstellten digitalen negativen Nachweis anzunehmen und ich gefragt wurde ob ich denn zu blöd sei, so etwas auszudrucken, wobei in der Einladung nicht gefordert wurde, dies so zu tun. Es läge wohl daran, dass ich zur faulen Jugend gehöre die eh nichts hinter den Ohren hätte. Ich solle mich schämen. 50% der anderen Teilnehmer hatten ihn auch nur digital dabei. Auch wurde in der Einladung nicht genau erläutert, wo geparkt werden sollte. Durch Zufall habe ich den richtigen Parkplatz genommen, der etwa 200 meter entfernt war, was im Grunde nicht weiter schlimm ist, gewundert habe ich mich aber schon etwas. Naja, das ging den anderen auch so. Deswegen sind sie auf den Hof gefahren und haben gefragt, wo man denn parken solle, da es ja wenig einsichtig war. Sehr unfreundlich hat der Leiter sie dann darauf hingewiesen, wo es sei. Als sie dann angekommen sind hat er sie gefragt, ob sie denn Deutsch gelernt hätten und wo wir hier wohl seien. Man Könne ja wohl selbst vom dümmsten erwarten, dass man rafft wo man zu parken hätte. Auch hier sei wohl in der Jugend einiges schief gelaufen. So gestalteten sich die ersten 10 Minuten. Dann sollten wir nach einigen Selbstbeweihräucherungen seinerseits ein paar Knoten üben. Clinch und Grinner sowie Schlaufe. Die sind ja alle nicht schwer und ich hab sie auch gut hinbekommen. Falls man aber mal eine Nachfrage hatte, war die Antwort nur sehr unproduktiv und er meinte, dass man eh alles falsch mache. Alle teilnehmenden hatten bereits zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon eine gewaltige Krawatte, nachdem man von einer fremden Person mehrmals beleidigt wurde. Es ging aber noch weiter, denn wegen Corona war es das nach ca 20 Minuten auch schon mit dem Praxisteil. Kann er ja im Grunde nichts für, ist aber dennoch blöd, denn Knoten kann ich auch genauso aus einem Buch oder einer App lernen. Wir schauten uns kurz angeln an und er meinte, dass einzig wahre für uns Anfänger sei eine Matchrute. Das ist bestimmt ein gute Tipp. Dann wollte ich aber mal eine frage stellen und wagte es zu fragen, ob es geschickt sei, eine Steckrute mit 4 Teilen zu nutzen wie die Zeck, die ich mir ja ein bisschen ins Auge gefasst habe. Dabei ging es mir ja darum, dass die Teile nur 54cm lang sind. Er meinte so etwas gibt es nicht und da brauchen wir jetzt nicht drüber diskutieren. Die teile jeder Steckrute sind immer minimal 84cm lang und Fertig. Dann hab ich noch nen blöden Spruch bekommen und ich dachte mir: Nur noch 2 Stunden, dann ist der Müll hier vorbei, wer weiß wie viel Zeugs der uns hier noch erzählt, Hauptsächlich wie erfolgreich er früher beim Wettkampfangeln war. Das Hantieren mit echten fischen ist natürlich auch ausgefallen wegen Hygienebestimmungen und er wollte eh nicht, dass wir walle sinnfrei einen Fisch töten. Stattdessen stellt er sich vorne hin, hält nen Gummifisch in die Luft und erklärt in ca. 30 Sekunden hier einstechen dann isser tot. Ich saß etwa 4 meter weg und habe logischerweise gar nichts gesehen. Das war das einzige was ich wirklich praktisch beim Praxistag lernen wollte und wenn ich’s nur selbst an einem Gummifisch mache. Gesehen und gelernt habe ich mehr als ich mir irgendein 240pixel Video bei YouTube angesehen habe. Um Fair zu sein: er hat uns in gleicher Geschwindigkeit auch gezeigt, wo man mit dem Fischtöter genau hinschlägt. Der tag war wegen Corona eh schon von 8 auf 4 Stunden gekürzt worden und er hat das ganze dann noch in 3 Stunden durchgezogen und zu so gut wie allen Fragen gesagt, sie seien uninteressant. Er meinte übrigens Stolz er sei Pädagoge...
> ...


Das ist echt nicht schön.
Bei meiner Ex durfte ich sogar mit zum Praxistag. 
Sie musste den Fisch aber abschlagen.
Ausnehmen hab dann ich übernommen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Juni 2021)

Leonb schrieb:


> Für mich folgt also: Ich werde einfach alle dummen fragen hier im Forum stellen müssen


Unser Lehrer meinte früher immer: Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, du kannst nur dumme Antworten bekommen. Frage, und es wird versucht werden, dir zu helfen.


----------



## Mefospezialist (2. Juli 2021)

Leonb schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mein Praxistag vorbei


Ich hätte den Typ mal gefragt ob er noch alle Latten am Zaun hat und wäre gegangen. So etwas muss sich niemand bieten lassen und das dieser Mensch Pädagoge ist, kann ich bei solchen Aussagen einfach nicht glauben.
Schade das der Nachwuchs solche Erfahrungen machen muss. Solche Menschen sollten keine Seminare abhalten! Wenn ich so etwas lese, bin ich froh der Lehrer meines Sohnes zu sein.



Verstrahlt schrieb:


> So leute nennt man glaube Arschloch


Das meinte er sicher, hat es nur mit dem Wort Pädagoge verwechselt, kann ja mal passieren.


----------



## Snâsh (5. Juli 2021)

Leonb schrieb:


> So werde ich es ab nun auch halten


Wir machen das einfacher. Wenn Fragen hast oder was wissen willst gehen wir einfach zusammen ans Wasser. Sind 45min von mir. Da kannst du alles Fragen was du willst und Ich zeigs dir. Hab den Thread erst jetzt gelesen. Marburg ist kein Problem von mir aus. Komme aus der Nähe von Frankfurt und so ne Karte ist ja dann auch schnell gekauft. Sag Bescheid wenn du den Schein bestanden hast!


----------



## Leonb (8. Juli 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Wir machen das einfacher. Wenn Fragen hast oder was wissen willst gehen wir einfach zusammen ans Wasser. Sind 45min von mir. Da kannst du alles Fragen was du willst und Ich zeigs dir. Hab den Thread erst jetzt gelesen. Marburg ist kein Problem von mir aus. Komme aus der Nähe von Frankfurt und so ne Karte ist ja dann auch schnell gekauft. Sag Bescheid wenn du den Schein bestanden hast!


Hi, das klingt ja echt super Und ist super nett von dir.
Den Schein hab ich schon seit ca. zwei Wochen. Bin aber noch nicht zum Angeln gekommen, da erstmal Uni Klausuren anstehen. Du musst wegen mir aber nicht nach Marburg kommen. Falls dein Angebot aber noch steht, würde ich dich vielleicht mal besuchen kommen. 
Ich schreib dir einfach mal privat. 
Lg


----------



## DenizJP (8. Juli 2021)

Ok komme mit..


----------



## Snâsh (9. Juli 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ok komme mit..


Können wir machen.


----------



## Mefospezialist (12. Juli 2021)

Ach so um nochmal auf die Eingangsfrage zurück zu kommen, ich habe mir für Wanderausflüge (zum Forellenfischen in den norwegischen Bergen) zwei Shimano STC Mini Travel Spin gekauft, eine in 2,10m und eine in 2,40m.
In meinen Augen die besten Ruten dafür, weil man sie einfach per Karabiner an die Hose oder zum Beispiel den Rucksack hängen kann und sie sind sehr kurz.

Preis-Leistungs mäßig die besten Teleruten, welche ich bisher in meinen Händen hielt. Die Ruten gibt es für um die 75-80€ zu kaufen.


----------



## Leonb (14. Juli 2021)

Guter Hinweis. Diese Ruten hatte ich mir auch angesehen, aber mich ja dann für die troy entschieden. Die ist jetzt angekommen und die Transporter-per samt stabilem Transportcase ist perfekt für meinen Rucksack.
Wie ist denn die Aktion bei den stc Mini travel spins?


----------



## Mefospezialist (14. Juli 2021)

Leonb schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Aktion bei den stc Mini travel spins?


Wie bei Steckruten, ich konnte da kaum Unterschiede feststellen. 
Das sind wie gesagt die besten Teleruten die ich jemals in den Händen gehalten habe. Ich war selbst erstaunt als ich die das erste mal gefischt habe. 
Und durch die nochmalige Teilung am Griffstück ist das Transportmaß so genial.

Selbst die leichte Version (3-14gr) hat ein starkes Rückrat, sodass man selbst einen guten Fisch ausdrillen kann. Mein größter Fisch mit dieser leichten Rute war ein Pollack mit knapp 4,5-5kg. 
Die Rute ging zwar ordentlich krumm aber sie hat die ersten Fluchten perfekt pariert und der Fisch war schnell ausgedrillt.

Reiseruten habe ich viele und alle als Steckversion aber so ein Transportmaß bekommt man mit Steckruten nicht hin.


----------



## Leonb (14. Juli 2021)

Das klingt ja super. Ich denke dann werde ich mir vielleicht auch mal sowas noch zulegen. Jetzt lerne ich erstmal mit der schon vorhanden Rute und erweitere dann meine Sammlung.


----------



## Leonb (27. Juli 2021)

Sooo, hier folgt dann nochmal ein kleines Update. 
gestern war ich mit dem guten Snâsh, wie er hier ja angeboten hatte das erste mal richtig angeln. Dabei hat er sich ganze acht Stunden zeitgenommen in denen ich ihn mit Fragen bombardieren konnte. Natürlich hat er es auch geschafft, dass ich meine ersten zwei Barsche fangen konnte. Und gesehen haben wir neben Fischen auch noch einiges, da wir etwa 20km Strecke gemacht haben. 
Jetzt bin ich auf jeden Fall ne ganze Ecke schlauer und weiß, worauf ich achten muss und wo ich nach Fischen suchen kann. Außerdem kann ich mit meiner Ausrüstung etwas besser umgehen und es heißt nun üben üben.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr erleichtert, habe auch etwas Muskelkater und werde ab nun auch öfter anglerisch am Wasser zu finden sein.

Vielen Dank Snâsh


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juli 2021)

Das ist doch ne super Sache!
Petri Heil auch beiden!


----------

